# Primadona gives an undeserved one star rating



## Slim pickings (Nov 18, 2019)

Picked up a young couple in their 20s at Newark airport. I had a 4.96 rating mainly bc I like to converse with the pax’s and I am friendly and nice. 
I asked the pac if they did not mind if I went the local way I know instead of the toll roads so they’ll save $3 and it was 3 to 5 mins longer. The guy says no just go through the turnpike. I hate the Nj turnpike bc some exits are confusing with the Russian dolls exits one exit inside another and another exit plus the gps is slightly delayed and gives u the info as iu are already at the exit. I almost made a mistake at an exit and they told me which way to go. I said see! This is why I don’t like taking the turnpike. It’s confusing. Not for them bc they knew the route. After that there was complete silence. I put their heavy luggage in the trunk when I picked them up, made short conversation even after the “incident” and took the luggage out at the end of the ride and wished them a good week ahead. I gave him a 3 star, stupid me. The a-hole Gave me a 1 star and wrote me up for bad service, bad driving ( previous Pax’s actually commend me for being a goid driver / smooth rides) and a bad route when I went the way he wanted. It brought my rating down a .1 point. I was trying to get it higher. I go all out being nice and being myself. I feel passengers need to be educated about how to rate. Immediately I had to wait almost 1.5 hours for the next ride. Uber has ways to punish u for any Tati f below 5. I felt like going back to his house and leaving some literature about how his one star cost me money. Has anyone e gone back to someone’s house to defend their position? I m know my rating is high and the rating system is bs. But it does affect u getting rides when an entitled person thinks that they did not get perfection even though things were good. Also a pax can change a rating even months later when the driver can not change ratings that he/she is forced to give in the spot and usually as the pac still in the car seeing what u rate them.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Upon reading it does sound like you may have deserve lower rating, maybe not 1 but 2-3? It’s not the pax fault that you get confused by turnpike. They expect the drivers to know. Anyways why you care about 1 star? Does it take money away? Move on partner and get comfortable driving on the turnpike.


----------



## Joe m23 (Nov 4, 2019)

Go back to the trip and adjust that trip rating to 1 star if you are allowed to re-rate. You are probably upset because they 1 starred you. if you knew that was coming, why then did you rate them more than 1 star ?


----------



## HPRohit (Apr 9, 2018)

1) Don't go back to a passengers house....nothing good will happen
2)Drive your own route unless they hand you cash money...they are going to 1-star you anyway. Tell them you are going the route you know, and they are free to exit the vehicle anytime they choose. Go the way that aggravates you less. If you're right and it saves them time/money, maybe it'll save your rating. If you're wrong, they were going 1-star you anyway.
3)Stop caring about your rating. You don't get paid more, and awful people out there will ding it for no reason. If you've maintained a 4.9+ this long any 1-star is clearly the paxholes fault.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

These pax are expecting a professional driver. If you can’t drive on the turnpike , this might not be the job for you. This is like me ordering a bacon cheeseburger and the person behind the counter is trying to talk me into ordering a plain burger because it’s too confusing to make me a bacon cheeseburger. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

Slim pickings said:


> Picked up a young couple in their 20s at Newark airport. I had a 4.96 rating mainly bc I like to converse with the pax's and I am friendly and nice.
> I asked the pac if they did not mind if I went the local way I know instead of the toll roads so they'll save $3 and it was 3 to 5 mins longer. The guy says no just go through the turnpike. I hate the Nj turnpike bc some exits are confusing with the Russian dolls exits one exit inside another and another exit plus the gps is slightly delayed and gives u the info as iu are already at the exit. I almost made a mistake at an exit and they told me which way to go. I said see! This is why I don't like taking the turnpike. It's confusing. Not for them bc they knew the route. After that there was complete silence. I put their heavy luggage in the trunk when I picked them up, made short conversation even after the "incident" and took the luggage out at the end of the ride and wished them a good week ahead. I gave him a 3 star, stupid me. The a-hole Gave me a 1 star and wrote me up for bad service, bad driving ( previous Pax's actually commend me for being a goid driver / smooth rides) and a bad route when I went the way he wanted. It brought my rating down a .1 point. I was trying to get it higher. I go all out being nice and being myself. I feel passengers need to be educated about how to rate. Immediately I had to wait almost 1.5 hours for the next ride. Uber has ways to punish u for any Tati f below 5. I felt like going back to his house and leaving some literature about how his one star cost me money. Has anyone e gone back to someone's house to defend their position? I m know my rating is high and the rating system is bs. But it does affect u getting rides when an entitled person thinks that they did not get perfection even though things were good. Also a pax can change a rating even months later when the driver can not change ratings that he/she is forced to give in the spot and usually as the pac still in the car seeing what u rate them.


Don't beat yourself up, keeping a perfect rating is basically impossible. It all evens out!


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

With ratings, you reap what you sew. First, you have to learn to ignore the .1 fluctuations. They happen all the time. One week up a point, next week down. Second, I don't converse other then hello unless the pax wants to talk. Third, learn your area better and don't admit you don't like the TP - it shows your not sure of your abilities. And last, I'll take the grief for this, but what do you accomplish by downrating? If it makes you feel better, you need to adjust that attitude. All you do is piss off the pax that follow their ratings and invite a return low rating, that affects you more then them. I've given out less than 5 stars less then 10 times in over 3 1/2 years. A pax has to really be an ahole, like leaving their food trash on the seat, for me to downrate. It's not worth it. Sometimes you just have to take the shit and move on to the next pax.


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

You could politely mention there is a delay in the GPS (when you see it's a turnpike destination), and ask if they'd help guide you. If they are rude and dismissive, 1 star and can get their own luggage out.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

How much more would 5 stars have paid


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Slim pickings said:


> I felt like going back to his house and leaving some literature about how his one star cost me money. Has anyone e gone back to someone's house to defend their position?


Ummm, are you crazy? This would be a good way to get deactivated, arrested, or shot.


----------



## Hooray5Stars (Oct 28, 2019)

Slim pickings said:


> I said see! This is why I don't like taking the turnpike.


See! This is why you got a 1-star. Well, this comment + the fact that you 3 star'd the pax. Riders do not want to be scolded or lectured. And if you're going to give them anything less than a 5 just expect the 1 in return.

My honest advice - you are WAYYYY too hung up on a phony star rating that barely matters. You are greatly over exaggerating it's importance. In 500 more rides, that 1 star will go away. Just move on.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Slim pickings said:


> Picked up a young couple in their 20s at Newark airport. I had a 4.96 rating mainly bc I like to converse with the pax's and I am friendly and nice.
> I asked the pac if they did not mind if I went the local way I know instead of the toll roads so they'll save $3 and it was 3 to 5 mins longer. The guy says no just go through the turnpike. I hate the Nj turnpike bc some exits are confusing with the Russian dolls exits one exit inside another and another exit plus the gps is slightly delayed and gives u the info as iu are already at the exit. I almost made a mistake at an exit and they told me which way to go. I said see! This is why I don't like taking the turnpike. It's confusing. Not for them bc they knew the route. After that there was complete silence. I put their heavy luggage in the trunk when I picked them up, made short conversation even after the "incident" and took the luggage out at the end of the ride and wished them a good week ahead. I gave him a 3 star, stupid me. The a-hole Gave me a 1 star and wrote me up for bad service, bad driving ( previous Pax's actually commend me for being a goid driver / smooth rides) and a bad route when I went the way he wanted. It brought my rating down a .1 point. I was trying to get it higher. I go all out being nice and being myself. I feel passengers need to be educated about how to rate. Immediately I had to wait almost 1.5 hours for the next ride. Uber has ways to punish u for any Tati f below 5. I felt like going back to his house and leaving some literature about how his one star cost me money. Has anyone e gone back to someone's house to defend their position? I m know my rating is high and the rating system is bs. But it does affect u getting rides when an entitled person thinks that they did not get perfection even though things were good. Also a pax can change a rating even months later when the driver can not change ratings that he/she is forced to give in the spot and usually as the pac still in the car seeing what u rate them.


Welcome to the shit-sandwich known as Uber. It's tastes as awful as it sounds, and we all have to take a big bite!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> Welcome to the shit-sandwich known as Uber. It's tastes as awful as it sounds, and we all have to take a big bite!


Yum... thank you master may I have another


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

disp350 said:


> With ratings, you reap what you sew. First, you have to learn to ignore the .1 fluctuations. They happen all the time. One week up a point, next week down. Second, I don't converse other then hello unless the pax wants to talk. Third, learn your area better and don't admit you don't like the TP - it shows your not sure of your abilities. And last, I'll take the grief for this, but what do you accomplish by downrating? If it makes you feel better, you need to adjust that attitude. All you do is piss off the pax that follow their ratings and invite a return low rating, that affects you more then them. I've given out less than 5 stars less then 10 times in over 3 1/2 years. A pax has to really be an ahole, like leaving their food trash on the seat, for me to downrate. It's not worth it. Sometimes you just have to take the shit and move on to the next pax.


You're such a hypocrite.
So the few times you rated below five stars, what did that accomplish for you? Duh!



Juggalo9er said:


> Yum... thank you master may I have another


Yes. And for being such an obedient ant, you get a DOUBLE shit sandwich. Would you like a pickle on the side?


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

Slim pickings said:


> Picked up a young couple in their 20s at Newark airport. I had a 4.96 rating mainly bc I like to converse with the pax's and I am friendly and nice.
> I asked the pac if they did not mind if I went the local way I know instead of the toll roads so they'll save $3 and it was 3 to 5 mins longer. The guy says no just go through the turnpike. I hate the Nj turnpike bc some exits are confusing with the Russian dolls exits one exit inside another and another exit plus the gps is slightly delayed and gives u the info as iu are already at the exit. I almost made a mistake at an exit and they told me which way to go. I said see! This is why I don't like taking the turnpike. It's confusing. Not for them bc they knew the route. After that there was complete silence. I put their heavy luggage in the trunk when I picked them up, made short conversation even after the "incident" and took the luggage out at the end of the ride and wished them a good week ahead. I gave him a 3 star, stupid me. The a-hole Gave me a 1 star and wrote me up for bad service, bad driving ( previous Pax's actually commend me for being a goid driver / smooth rides) and a bad route when I went the way he wanted. It brought my rating down a .1 point. I was trying to get it higher. I go all out being nice and being myself. I feel passengers need to be educated about how to rate. Immediately I had to wait almost 1.5 hours for the next ride. Uber has ways to punish u for any Tati f below 5. I felt like going back to his house and leaving some literature about how his one star cost me money. Has anyone e gone back to someone's house to defend their position? I m know my rating is high and the rating system is bs. But it does affect u getting rides when an entitled person thinks that they did not get perfection even though things were good. Also a pax can change a rating even months later when the driver can not change ratings that he/she is forced to give in the spot and usually as the pac still in the car seeing what u rate them.


It happens to everyone eventually. There are jerks that will 1 Star you and without merit. Remember, everyone gets that kind of rider now and then. Uber judges us all based on each other. We all get that kind of rider eventually! You will slowly work through it. It's not that big of a deal.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Slim pickings said:


> Picked up a young couple in their 20s at Newark airport. I had a 4.96 rating mainly bc I like to converse with the pax's and I am friendly and nice.
> I asked the pac if they did not mind if I went the local way I know instead of the toll roads so they'll save $3 and it was 3 to 5 mins longer. The guy says no just go through the turnpike. I hate the Nj turnpike bc some exits are confusing with the Russian dolls exits one exit inside another and another exit plus the gps is slightly delayed and gives u the info as iu are already at the exit. I almost made a mistake at an exit and they told me which way to go. I said see! This is why I don't like taking the turnpike. It's confusing. Not for them bc they knew the route. After that there was complete silence. I put their heavy luggage in the trunk when I picked them up, made short conversation even after the "incident" and took the luggage out at the end of the ride and wished them a good week ahead. I gave him a 3 star, stupid me. The a-hole Gave me a 1 star and wrote me up for bad service, bad driving ( previous Pax's actually commend me for being a goid driver / smooth rides) and a bad route when I went the way he wanted. It brought my rating down a .1 point. I was trying to get it higher. I go all out being nice and being myself. I feel passengers need to be educated about how to rate. Immediately I had to wait almost 1.5 hours for the next ride. Uber has ways to punish u for any Tati f below 5. I felt like going back to his house and leaving some literature about how his one star cost me money. Has anyone e gone back to someone's house to defend their position? I m know my rating is high and the rating system is bs. But it does affect u getting rides when an entitled person thinks that they did not get perfection even though things were good. Also a pax can change a rating even months later when the driver can not change ratings that he/she is forced to give in the spot and usually as the pac still in the car seeing what u rate them.


Do not worry about this. It is GUARANTEED to happen, to every single one of us, if we drive long enough.

I'm sporting quite a few one ☆ and still have a 4.87 rating. In fact, now welcome the one ☆ as there's lots of things I simply won't put up with.


----------



## UStaxman (Aug 14, 2016)

1. I believe there is ZERO difference in the Logarithm because of a new '1 star' and certainly no difference between 4.96 and 4.95.
2. Ratings can lag several riders- even though we can 'guess' which one- it is not certain....NEVER contact a rider about a rating- Quick way to be deactivated! 
3. I never discuss route with rider unless brought up and only then I provide them with my professional reasons... 'in my experience there are several ways to get from one place to another and my experience this is the best [insert reason].
* In my market I almost always choose freeway over backroads (distance pays us more than time) because freeways provide smoother ride for my myself, my car, and my passenger! I will occasionally take the freeway around our city when going from on side to the other rather than cutting thru (even at night when little traffic).... more $$ for me, same time, and same $$ for passenger, smoother ride. If pressed I have said 'I just came in on Forest Ave- there was an accident or traffic is very heavy'. Remember- You are the professional, speak from strength and experience!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Since it’s your car that you’re driving and not theirs you should take whatever route you prefer.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> Since it's your car that you're driving and not theirs you should take whatever route you prefer.


I say exactly the same thing. However, from a stress point of view, it's normally easier to just go along with the pax.

But not always. There are those times when the pax route will be ludicrous. In those cases, I refuse to go along with them and follow navigation or my own proven route.

And then, totally accept the down rating. Who cares?


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> These pax are expecting a professional driver. If you can't drive on the turnpike , this might not be the job for you. This is like me ordering a bacon cheeseburger and the person behind the counter is trying to talk me into ordering a plain burger because it's too confusing to make me a bacon cheeseburger. &#129335;&#127995;‍♂


Exactly. I drive whatever the GPS tells me unless they correct me no questions asked. I would never give them an alternate route because it disrupts the experience and creates undue stress. It's their ride, they can get it how they want it.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Slim pickings said:


> Picked up a young couple in their 20s at Newark airport. I had a 4.96 rating mainly bc I like to converse with the pax's and I am friendly and nice.
> I asked the pac if they did not mind if I went the local way I know instead of the toll roads so they'll save $3 and it was 3 to 5 mins longer. The guy says no just go through the turnpike. I hate the Nj turnpike bc some exits are confusing with the Russian dolls exits one exit inside another and another exit plus the gps is slightly delayed and gives u the info as iu are already at the exit. I almost made a mistake at an exit and they told me which way to go. I said see! This is why I don't like taking the turnpike. It's confusing. Not for them bc they knew the route. After that there was complete silence. I put their heavy luggage in the trunk when I picked them up, made short conversation even after the "incident" and took the luggage out at the end of the ride and wished them a good week ahead. I gave him a 3 star, stupid me. The a-hole Gave me a 1 star and wrote me up for bad service, bad driving ( previous Pax's actually commend me for being a goid driver / smooth rides) and a bad route when I went the way he wanted. It brought my rating down a .1 point. I was trying to get it higher. I go all out being nice and being myself. I feel passengers need to be educated about how to rate. Immediately I had to wait almost 1.5 hours for the next ride. Uber has ways to punish u for any Tati f below 5. I felt like going back to his house and leaving some literature about how his one star cost me money. Has anyone e gone back to someone's house to defend their position? I m know my rating is high and the rating system is bs. But it does affect u getting rides when an entitled person thinks that they did not get perfection even though things were good. Also a pax can change a rating even months later when the driver can not change ratings that he/she is forced to give in the spot and usually as the pac still in the car seeing what u rate them.


You made a number of beginner mistakes.

If you're navigational skills are not what they should be then you need to improve them. If you're using Waze as your navigation app, then when you're coming up and exit where two exits share one ramp (i.e. exit 27A/B), you can touch the top of the app to drop down the turn by turn and take a peek to see which of the two exits you're going to be taking. Navigation is something you're really going to want to be able to work on. You should be able to drive on any road under any conditions. Not being able to drive the turnpike is a big problem.

Never show a lack of ability or any loss of emotional self-control. You want the passenger to have confidence and you. Never appear flustered or angry. I'm talking about a normal ride here, not when you're justified in not starting a ride or cancelling a ride and putting them out. So even in those cases it's really best to just stay calm and professional so that way if you need to provide the dash cam video to the company they can't find any fault with your behavior.

Never criticize the customer. Saying "see!" is not something they want to have said to them. There's lots of little transgressions you could get away with a normal job where you're not rated by every single customer, where the customers have your livelihood in their hands. But unfortunately with rideshare we are at their mercy so it is important to remember that and really soften your image.

Once you have committed a transgression and annoyed or offended the rider no good behavior is going to patch that up. You blew that one, take the low rating and learn from it.

I'm assuming that when you right about going back to his house you're talking about just a fantasy right? If you went back to his house, and he complained to Uber, even if all you did was bring him roses and said you were sorry, I'm pretty sure you would be permanently deactivated. If this is more than just your fantasy then it's only a matter of time till your behavior gets you permanently deactivated.

I have to say that the rating/feedback system has made me a better driver. As much as it hurts your pride to get criticized it is the first step to getting better.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Do not worry about this. It is GUARANTEED to happen, to every single one of us, if we drive long enough.
> 
> I'm sporting quite a few one ☆ and still have a 4.87 rating. In fact, now welcome the one ☆ as there's lots things I simply won't put up with.


Thats true. A 1* represents kicking out someone or ending a ride that is deeply unprofitable.

If someone doesn't have any 1*, that means they put up with a potential safety issue and take EVERY trip that is fed to them.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

OldBay said:


> Thats true. A 1* represents kicking out someone or ending a ride that is deeply unprofitable.
> 
> If someone doesn't have any 1*, that means they put up with a potential safety issue and take EVERY trip that is fed to them.


Agreed. Do NOT want a 4.97 rating. Everyone's different, but a super high rating would stress me out.

When I first started, my rating was seriously in trouble. Then started "bowing down" to the customer's every whim and raised it to a 4.92.

Was miserable however. Now am between 4.84 - 4.88, blue status and love it. Still providing good solid customer service, without "ass kissing".

Everybody has their own comfort level. Have found mine.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> These pax are expecting a professional driver. If you can't drive on the turnpike , this might not be the job for you. This is like me ordering a bacon cheeseburger and the person behind the counter is trying to talk me into ordering a plain burger because it's too confusing to make me a bacon cheeseburger. &#129335;&#127995;‍♂


It does seem that the driver/op probably was mouthing off about going on the turnpike.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> Would you like a pickle on the side?


No!
Hold that pickle
And skip the lettuce
special orders DO upset us!


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> It does seem that the driver/op probably was mouthing off about going on the turnpike.


As soon as you push back against the passengers will, you will get a 1*.

I think it is sport to them; they are paying money for a ride, they want to feel like a king for the 15 minutes they are in your car.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

OldBay said:


> As soon as you push back against the passengers will, you will get a 1*.
> 
> I think it is sport to them; they are paying money for a ride, they want to feel like a king for the 15 minutes they are in your car.


Not like a king but like a customer. Anytime you go to a restaurant, grocery store, theatre everyone's overly nice and agree with most of if not all of your requests because you are paying money not because they like you or agree with you.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Not like a king but like a customer. Anytime you go to a restaurant, grocery store, theatre everyone's overly nice and agree with most of if not all of your requests because you are paying money not because they like you or agree with you.


The difference is that the passenger is telling the employee to disobey his boss.

Think about it. The navigation app is the boss, and it directs the employee on the correct route to take for the ride. The employee does what the boss says, because he knows that if he doesn't, the ride could be contested.

When a pax asks for an alternate route, the driver/employee (who may know better than the pax), has to swallow his pride, not say anything to the pax, and disobey what the boss is saying.

Its more than treating the pax like a customer. Its doing something that you know is not in your self interest, that will lower your earnings and doing it with a smile.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Slim pickings said:


> *I felt like going back to his house* and leaving some literature about how his one star cost me money


Don't just FEEL LIKE going "back to his house"
........Have some Respect for the _Uber Driver Code of Professionalism_.
RETURN to the address and Escalate this issue
Into a Felony&#128077;

Be Proud of your profession


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

OldBay said:


> The difference is that the passenger is telling the employee to disobey his boss.
> 
> Think about it. The navigation app is the boss, and it directs the employee on the correct route to take for the ride. The employee does what the boss says, because he knows that if he doesn't, the ride could be contested.
> 
> ...


When does OP says his "local way" was what the app told him to do.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Slim pickings said:


> Picked up a young couple in their 20s at Newark airport. I had a 4.96 rating mainly bc I like to converse with the pax's and I am friendly and nice.
> I asked the pac if they did not mind if I went the local way I know instead of the toll roads so they'll save $3 and it was 3 to 5 mins longer. The guy says no just go through the turnpike. I hate the Nj turnpike bc some exits are confusing with the Russian dolls exits one exit inside another and another exit plus the gps is slightly delayed and gives u the info as iu are already at the exit. I almost made a mistake at an exit and they told me which way to go. I said see! This is why I don't like taking the turnpike. It's confusing. Not for them bc they knew the route. After that there was complete silence. I put their heavy luggage in the trunk when I picked them up, made short conversation even after the "incident" and took the luggage out at the end of the ride and wished them a good week ahead. I gave him a 3 star, stupid me. The a-hole Gave me a 1 star and wrote me up for bad service, bad driving ( previous Pax's actually commend me for being a goid driver / smooth rides) and a bad route when I went the way he wanted. It brought my rating down a .1 point. I was trying to get it higher. I go all out being nice and being myself. I feel passengers need to be educated about how to rate. Immediately I had to wait almost 1.5 hours for the next ride. Uber has ways to punish u for any Tati f below 5. I felt like going back to his house and leaving some literature about how his one star cost me money. Has anyone e gone back to someone's house to defend their position? I m know my rating is high and the rating system is bs. But it does affect u getting rides when an entitled person thinks that they did not get perfection even though things were good. Also a pax can change a rating even months later when the driver can not change ratings that he/she is forced to give in the spot and usually as the pac still in the car seeing what u rate them.


You were so traumatized by a 1* that you had to make TWO threads about it? Get over it.

As for ratings I fluctuate between 4.93 and 4.96. Every 1* I have gotten has averaged me around $50. I can take a few at that rate.

I go the way I want to go, that will bring me the most money. Period. If I get the feeling they're gonna complain I'll preemptively savage them to Rohit by saying they made racist/homophobic/anti-Semitic comments and for making fun of my speech impediment and service dog.

IDGAF about ratings. Ratings/badges/compliments don't pay your bills. Take your badges and compliments to Starbuck's or Chipotle and try to order something and pay with your ratings/badges/compliments. You will be one tired hungry jabroni.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Was speaking in general. I'm not going to fault the OP, but you seem bent on it.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

First off don't worry about your rating. Secondly, while the turnpike has many exits, lanes, offshoots, twists and can be very confusing in Northern Jersey, if you are going to pick people up from Newark Airport people are going to expect you to know how to navigate 95 which is the State's main North/South route and RUNS RIGHT ALONGSIDE THE AIRPORT!!!

Where did you take them? If you are talking about route 1/9 or virtually any of those around the airport are a disaster and can even have worse traffic than the turnpike, never-mind the fact you would be driving them thru the Ghetto of Newark! If you are going to be an Uber or Lyft driver in Northern New Jersey the turnpike is going to be very difficult to avoid. My suggestion to you is either practice driving on 95 until you are familiar with the area or avoid going to Newark Airport to pick people up. Honestly, if you picked me up at EWR and refused to take 95 I'd 1* you also.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

New2This said:


> You were so traumatized by a 1* that you had to make TWO threads about it? Get over it.
> 
> As for ratings I fluctuate between 4.93 and 4.96. Every 1* I have gotten has averaged me around $50. I can take a few at that rate.
> 
> ...


"they made racist/homophobic/anti-Semitic comments and for making fun of my speech impediment and service dog."

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#129315; stop it stop it


----------



## South Shore Driver (Jan 17, 2017)

If you go to their house you will be deactivated from Uber.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> RETURN to the address and Escalate this issue


I agree.
OP should return to the address and cut 4 star shapes out of the pax welcome mat.
That will send a clear message.

Also, if I were OP, I would create two separate threads about the 1 star because.... Oh wait, he already did that hahaha


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Go back and drop off literature? Lol! Do you think you can give us a copy of this Uber driver manifesto of yours? I am curious. If you do, my advice: cut the individual letters out of a magazine and paste them to a sheet of paper and leave it in his mailbox. 
nO mORe oNe staRz for oober DRYvers OR eLSE..

Maybe instead make your own Uber Christmas carol and go sing it at this paxhole's house. _We wish you a one star Christmas and a crappy new year!_


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

New2This said:


> service dog.


Well it is a Jewish Trans service dog so


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Well it is a Jewish Trans service dog so


Just tell Uber that your passenger criticized your dog's intersectional identity then. End your message to support with "and they didn't even tip."

Uh oh, now I have outed myself as an SJW as well as a socialist.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Well it is a
> Jewish
> Trans
> service dog


The 3 food groups for successful Litigation ✔


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Slim pickings said:


> I said see! This is why I don't like taking the turnpike. It's confusing.


Not sure what you're complaining about ... You messing up directions and wanting to take the longer way is not pax's problem.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Go back to their house?perhaps this isint the job for you lol


----------



## Slim pickings (Nov 18, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> You made a number of beginner mistakes.
> 
> If you're navigational skills are not what they should be then you need to improve them. If you're using Waze as your navigation app, then when you're coming up and exit where two exits share one ramp (i.e. exit 27A/B), you can touch the top of the app to drop down the turn by turn and take a peek to see which of the two exits you're going to be taking. Navigation is something you're really going to want to be able to work on. You should be able to drive on any road under any conditions. Not being able to drive the turnpike is a big problem.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your thoughtful feedback. You are right in all counts. Another driver mentioned he was so nice to a pax and the guy gave him a 1 star so he went back to his house and told the guy he had no reason for it. The Pax apologized and changed the rating. I don't know if that was true or not but in the real world a driver would get deactivated. I did think about leaving literature In his mailbox about when a 1 star should be given but it's not worth it. I actually gave him a 3 star thinking there's no way he'll give me a 1 star. Many native new Jersyans in north jersey are so unfriendly and vindictive for no good damn reason. Immigrants are the best people; down to earth, caring and they use common sense. I can have people from 5 different countries in my car in two hours in jersey city.

Also navigating the turnpike from Newark airport to the meadowlands area getting in or out with Waze is a part n. The app tells u to make an exit when ur almost in top of the exit. Thank u for ur advice. I will try the turn by turn although I'm sure I use that already. I just switch to waze from google maps but they had the same problem which is a slight delay and telling u to male a turn as ur passing the exit or intersection.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Comments section A+ 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

OldBay said:


> Think about it. The navigation app is the boss, and it directs the employee on the correct route to take for the ride. The employee does what the boss says, because he knows that if he doesn't, the ride could be contested.
> When a pax asks for an alternate route, the driver/employee (who may know better than the pax), has to swallow his pride, not say anything to the pax, and disobey what the boss is saying.
> Its more than treating the pax like a customer. Its doing something that you know is not in your self interest, that will lower your earnings and doing it with a smile.


I look at it entirely different.
I tell the PAX that the 'customer is always right.'
However, the PAX is the customer of the platform to the same extent that the driver is the customer of the platform.
IT IS UP TO BOTH to determine the optimal compromise/quality of the ride.
(Of course, I don't care too much about my rating... and am fine with a low Acceptance rate. Proud Blue Driver here.)


----------



## WokeUP (Dec 19, 2018)

Slim pickings said:


> Picked up a young couple in their 20s at Newark airport. I had a 4.96 rating mainly bc I like to converse with the pax's and I am friendly and nice.
> I asked the pac if they did not mind if I went the local way I know instead of the toll roads so they'll save $3 and it was 3 to 5 mins longer. The guy says no just go through the turnpike. I hate the Nj turnpike bc some exits are confusing with the Russian dolls exits one exit inside another and another exit plus the gps is slightly delayed and gives u the info as iu are already at the exit. I almost made a mistake at an exit and they told me which way to go. I said see! This is why I don't like taking the turnpike. It's confusing. Not for them bc they knew the route. After that there was complete silence. I put their heavy luggage in the trunk when I picked them up, made short conversation even after the "incident" and took the luggage out at the end of the ride and wished them a good week ahead. I gave him a 3 star, stupid me. The a-hole Gave me a 1 star and wrote me up for bad service, bad driving ( previous Pax's actually commend me for being a goid driver / smooth rides) and a bad route when I went the way he wanted. It brought my rating down a .1 point. I was trying to get it higher. I go all out being nice and being myself. I feel passengers need to be educated about how to rate. Immediately I had to wait almost 1.5 hours for the next ride. Uber has ways to punish u for any Tati f below 5. I felt like going back to his house and leaving some literature about how his one star cost me money. Has anyone e gone back to someone's house to defend their position? I m know my rating is high and the rating system is bs. But it does affect u getting rides when an entitled person thinks that they did not get perfection even though things were good. Also a pax can change a rating even months later when the driver can not change ratings that he/she is forced to give in the spot and usually as the pac still in the car seeing what u rate them.


First mistake, asking the pax anything! (I stopped reading after your first sentence) You deserved the 1 star because you are not smart. You took a longer route! why are you interested in saving pax money? ez pass underfunded? yep 1 star for you.


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

OldBay said:


> The difference is that the passenger is telling the employee to disobey his boss.
> 
> Think about it. The navigation app is the boss, and it directs the employee on the correct route to take for the ride. The employee does what the boss says, because he knows that if he doesn't, the ride could be contested.
> 
> ...


The pax should have the right to go the way they want. A smart driver won't ask them,the guy could of just went his route w out asking the rider.

That and telling him see my way was fine. Not doing those two things the driver could of got just got 3star and maybe a slightly annoyed pax.

I live in ny and took an Uber to the airport in FL. I have no idea the quickest way to the airport in FL. The driver could of went a slightly longer way,he never asked me which route I want to go.


----------



## Sariandan (Feb 3, 2018)

New2This said:


> IDGAF about ratings. Ratings/badges/compliments don't pay your bills. Take your badges and compliments to Starbuck's or Chipotle and try to order something and pay with your ratings/badges/compliments. You will be one tired hungry jabroni.


What about Subway? Won't it get you Subway?


----------



## Slim pickings (Nov 18, 2019)

WokeUP said:


> First mistake, asking the pax anything! (I stopped reading after your first sentence) You deserved the 1 star because you are not smart. You took a longer route! why are you interested in saving pax money? ez pass underfunded? yep 1 star for you.


U obviously did not read. I asked him if he was ok with me taking a local route with no tolls but would add about 3 minutes but he said no take the turnpike and I said the customer is always right and I took the route he wanted. The gps is slightly delayed and tells u which exit to take once ur already about to pass or passing the exit. Driving around some areas of the turnpike close to route 3 and route 495 near the medie lands and union city is not ez at all. I've done it enough times to know. I see many Uber drivers stopping On The highway lane confused and I had other pax's say the drivers get confused in some exits bc it is confusing. At least read the while story before u reply. It is u who don't sound too smart. The irony!



OldBay said:


> As soon as you push back against the passengers will, you will get a 1*.
> 
> I think it is sport to them; they are paying money for a ride, they want to feel like a king for the 15 minutes they are in your car.


What they don't know is they're paying very little money. And Uber keeps about 50 percent, sometimes 40 percent. Take a yellow cab and see how the rate Triples.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Keep in mind that uber doesn't reflect bad ratings until a few days later, I'm guessing for rider's privacy, it has happened to me, after finishing what was to me a normal, smooth ride, all of the sudden my rating drops with complaints, all I can think of is possible rides from days before that could've down rated me and 1 or 2 come to mind, maybe in the past wasn't like that but I think they changed it, idk I think that's how ratings work.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Slim pickings said:


> I felt like going back to his house and leaving some literature about how his one star cost me money. Has anyone e gone back to someone's house to defend their position?


*DO NOT, UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCE, EVER GO BACK TO A PASSENGER'S HOME. THIS GOES FIVE TIMES IF THERE WAS AN UNPLEASANT EVENT.*
(For those of you who want to ask about Lost and Found items: take them to the police, Uber/Lyft Green Light Centre/Hub or, if in the Capital of Your Nation, to the Department of For Hire Vehicles. The police and DFHV will give you a receipt for the item. The people at the Green Light Centre will allow you to photograph the report form that they fill out when you hand in the item. I do not know about the Lyft Hub. You could ask to photograph it or for a confirmation e-Mail. This is how you avoid being accused of not returning an item that you returned)

If you want both to be de-activated and in trouble with Johnny Law, this is probably one of the fastest and most efficient ways to ensure that both occur. Ask me how I know this.



HPRohit said:


> 1) Don't go back to a passengers house....nothing good will happen


^^^^^^^^READ AND PAY HEED. I can assure you that you never should follow this poster's advice.^^^^^^^^



HPRohit said:


> 3)Stop caring about your rating. You don't get paid more, and awful people out there will ding it for no reason. If you've maintained a 4.9+ this long any 1-star is clearly the paxholes fault.





MiamiKid said:


> Do not worry about this. It is GUARANTEED to happen, to every single one of us, if we drive long enough.


^^^^^AGAIN, READ AND PAY HEED. These are the voices of experience advising you, here.^^^^^


----------



## UberVanDenver (Feb 8, 2017)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I have to say that the rating/feedback system has made me a better driver. As much as it hurts your pride to get criticized it is the first step to getting better.


I agree with you 100%, however we often get down rated without any feedback so we have no idea how to improve. I wish U/L would give us specifics and not just push-button reasons.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberVanDenver said:


> I agree with you 100%, however we often get down rated without any feedback so we have no idea how to improve. I wish U/L would give us specifics and not just push-button reasons.


Uber and Lyft hide behind this "privacy" curtain. It is nonsense. All that they need do is let the customer know that if he expects something to be done about his complaint, he will have to give permission for the driver to read the text of it and for the driver to know information that identifies the trip (such as pick up/discharge points, date and time). The D.C. Taxicab Commission required this of all complainants who wanted action on their complaints. When I was an official of a cab company, I made it clear to complainants that I did not accept anonymous complaints and would not confront a driver with an anonymous complaint. I also made it clear that I would give the driver an opportunity to defend himself. More than one complainant wanted to know why I could not just "fire" the driver.

Never did anyone sue my cab company over this policy. One or two did discuss it with a lawyer. When I received the letter of representation, I sent a copy of the policy to him and a statement that I disclosed the information about the policy to the complainant before I proceeded with any action. Never did I hear any more about any complaint like that.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Joe m23 said:


> Go back to the trip and adjust that trip rating to 1 star if you are allowed to re-rate. You are probably upset because they 1 starred you. if you knew that was coming, why then did you rate them more than 1 star ?


You can't change a rider's rating, ever.



Another Uber Driver said:


> Uber and Lyft hide behind this "privacy" curtain. It is nonsense. All that they need do is let the customer know that if he expects something to be done about his complaint, he will have to give permission for the driver to read the text of it and for the driver to know information that identifies the trip (such as pick up/discharge points, date and time). The D.C. Taxicab Commission required this of all complainants who wanted action on their complaints. When I was an official of a cab company, I made it clear to complainants that I did not accept anonymous complaints and would not confront a driver with an anonymous complaint. I also made it clear that I would give the driver an opportunity to defend himself. More than one complainant wanted to know why I could not just "fire" the driver.
> 
> Never did anyone sue my cab company over this policy. One or two did discuss it with a lawyer. When I received the letter of representation, I sent a copy of the policy to him and a statement that I disclosed the information about the policy to the complainant before I proceeded with any action. Never did I hear any more about any complaint like that.


Given that people on this thread are talking about going to the rider's house to confront him, I'd say the privacy thing is a great idea.


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

A big thing is avoiding issues, canceling or not picking up a potential bad pax . Avoid argument w a pax. In the future just go your way w out asking, especially if it's not gonna cost the rider more.


----------



## Slim pickings (Nov 18, 2019)

rideshareapphero said:


> Keep in mind that uber doesn't reflect bad ratings until a few days later, I'm guessing for rider's privacy, it has happened to me, after finishing what was to me a normal, smooth ride, all of the sudden my rating drops with complaints, all I can think of is possible rides from days before that could've down rated me and 1 or 2 come to mind, maybe in the past wasn't like that but I think they changed it, idk I think that's how ratings work.


Now riders can rate the driver while in the ride. The primadinna gave me the 1 star and all the complaints (3) immediately after the ride. I have fun with passengers and get along really well bc I'm very flexible and agreeable so when the rider gets very quiet when we disagree on something I know a low rating is coming. I have no doubts about who gave me that 1 star. I know what ur saying bc that has happened but not in this case.



CTK said:


> You can't change a rider's rating, ever.
> 
> 
> Given that people on this thread are talking about going to the rider's house to confront him, I'd say the privacy thing is a great idea.


Not to confront him but to leave literature in the mail box about how a driver loses money when rated a 1 for no real reason. And to desire to do something is not the same as doing it. It's wishful thinking.


----------



## WokeUP (Dec 19, 2018)

Slim pickings said:


> Now riders can rate the driver while in the ride. The primadinna gave me the 1 star and all the complaints (3) immediately after the ride. I have fun with passengers and get along really well bc I'm very flexible and agreeable so when the rider gets very quiet when we disagree on something I know a low rating is coming. I have no doubts about who gave me that 1 star. I know what ur saying bc that has happened but not in this case.
> 
> 
> Not to confront him but to leave literature in the mail box about how a driver loses money when rated a 1 for no real reason. And to desire to do something is not the same as doing it. It's wishful thinking.


Not only did dumb driver deserve 1 star, but apparently dumb driver is about to get deactivated...why? because he is dumb! Say hello to pax and verify name. End of conversation unless pax strikes up conversation. If pax wants to take an alternate route, pax will suggest, not you!


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

WokeUP said:


> Not only did dumb driver deserve 1 star, but apparently dumb driver is about to get deactivated...why? because he is dumb! Say hello to pax and verify name. End of conversation unless pax strikes up conversation. If pax wants to take an alternate route, pax will suggest, not you!


This isn't entirely right. I talk with nearly all of my passengers and have a 4.97 rating. I am happy to provide a silent ride, but many of my rides would have otherwise been silent unless I engaged and led the conversation.

It is true that making mistakes and rubbing people the wrong way will affect your ratings and make some rides awkward. However, even aggressive backseat drivers can be mollified and de-escalated without just doing everything that they say.

Get the basics right and a good ride usually follows. The ratings aren't really important as long as you generally do well and can keep an even keel. By the way, don't cave to jerks - they won't respect you for it.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

CTK said:


> Given that people on this thread are talking about going to the rider's house to confront him, I'd say the privacy thing is a great idea.


...........which leaves the driver where he is now: with severely limited means, at best, to defend himself against false or unwarranted complaints; at worst, totally without such means.

This is where regulation and licencing has a place. If a cab driver in my market did something similar to what Original Poster contemplated, he would lose his hack licence. Further, he would be referred to the police for investigation and possible criminal action.



Slim pickings said:


> Not to confront him but to leave literature in the mail box about how a driver loses money when rated a 1 for no real reason. And *to desire to do something is not the same as doing it*. It's wishful thinking.


 (emphasis added)

Do not do that, even. Ask me how I know this.

While I do understand your statement in the part that I emphasised, keep in mind that contemplating such a thing and expressing it might give ideas to those who have less than acceptable judgment of matters or who can not consider all possible consequences of their actions. Further, it does give fuel to those who advance the "privacy" argument, which leaves drivers with limited, if any, means to defend themselves against false accusations or complaints that lack merit.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

This is much worse than people who aren't familiar with the area can understand. On 1 side of the Airport is 95, the main thoroughfare thru NJ. The other 3 sides of the airport are a tribute to nasty, crime ridden, urban decay!

So let's put this in perspective, you pick me up from the airport and instead of going on 95 where any normal human would exit the airport, you want to take me on a longer route thru a crime infested neighborhood. Next, as the Pax I have to guide you down 95 so you don't accidentally get off at 495 and take me to the Lincoln Tunnel???. It's beyond ridiculous. What do you do for an encore, offer to take people on a shortcut thru Patterson or Irvington??? It's laughable. I see plenty of 1* in your future. Perhaps you should consider not Ubering in Northern Jersey.


----------



## Slim pickings (Nov 18, 2019)

Seamus said:


> This is much worse than people who aren't familiar with the area can understand. On 1 side of the Airport is 95, the main thoroughfare thru NJ. The other 3 sides of the airport are a tribute to nasty, crime ridden, urban decay!
> 
> So let's put this in perspective, you pick me up from the airport and instead of going on 95 where any normal human would exit the airport, you want to take me on a longer route thru a crime infested neighborhood. Next, as the Pax I have to guide you down 95 so you don't accidentally get off at 495 and take me to the Lincoln Tunnel???. It's beyond ridiculous. What do you do for an encore, offer to take people on a shortcut thru Patterson or Irvington??? It's laughable. I see plenty of 1* in your future. Perhaps you should consider not Ubering in Northern Jersey.


Wow! First, how disrespectful of u to call names. How old are u?? This why this nation has so many nasty people bc of ppl like u. Second, Talk about fear mongering and not knowing what ur talking about and on top assuming ridiculous scenarios. Passenger guiding me on the turnpike so I don't get off 495 and go into the Lincoln tunnel??? Wait what?? U took one observation and twisted it into something that never happened! Ridiculous! The passenger pointed at one exit within another exit where there's no signs. Iam realizing u can't post too much info here as some people start unraveling Making up their own stories. Maybe is a lack of reading comprehension but assuming and then writing about it is balsy. As for crime in Newark, There are certain parts of Newark that are iffy which I leave.asap but I drive them all in Newark, Irvington ,east orange and it's not like u describe. Mind u I drive at night until 3 or 4 am for a long while now. And I'm not naive to take pax into dangerous areas. Im cautious in thst Dept coming from a law enforcement family. . The route along route 21 going through downtown Newark is perfectly fine and the lights are usually almost all green and the few red lights u have to stop at turn fast. I'm very aware of crimes in the area as I follow police blogs. I grew up in a high crime area at times and know what it is to live in fear. Im cautious but not afraid of Newark. Violent crimes happen in Newark but people exxagerste how bad it is all over. Keyword: all over. . Certain areas yes but please don't dump the entire large city of Newark as a crime ridden urban decay slum. To be honest I'm surprised there's no more crime with the amount of people in the area. And the only times I had incidents have been in affluent areas like bernardsville, the town where trump has his golf course and also was attacked (had face scratched from behind) by a drunk 22 year old woman in oaklamd, Nj, a very nice picket fence middle and upper middle class white neighborhood. Go figure!



waldowainthrop said:


> This isn't entirely right. I talk with nearly all of my passengers and have a 4.97 rating. I am happy to provide a silent ride, but many of my rides would have otherwise been silent unless I engaged and led the conversation.
> 
> It is true that making mistakes and rubbing people the wrong way will affect your ratings and make some rides awkward. However, even aggressive backseat drivers can be mollified and de-escalated without just doing everything that they say.
> 
> Get the basics right and a good ride usually follows. The ratings aren't really important as long as you generally do well and can keep an even keel. By the way, don't cave to jerks - they won't respect you for it.


The day driving for Uber starts feeling like a job I will quit. I talk to most passengers unless I can tell they want silence. I have a good time relating to people as I learn something new each time from popular restaurants to local situations going on. I usually get " this is the best ride I have ever had in an Uber" but thst only happens if I can be myself not acting like a robot and just drive. That approach needs adjustment when in certain areas. uber is a good way to network, I've actually made couple of friends, as long as I use common sense and are cautious and I don't hesitate to tell someone they're out of line either. As a diamond driver u need to keep mínimums for star ratings, acceptance and cancellation percentages so for me ratings matter and u do notice less good trips or too many shorty trips or much longer wait in busy areas when u get a lower rating and more so if u get a 1 star.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Slim pickings said:


> Picked up a young couple in their 20s at Newark airport. I had a 4.96 rating mainly bc I like to converse with the pax's and I am friendly and nice.
> I asked the pac if they did not mind if I went the local way I know instead of the toll roads so they'll save $3 and it was 3 to 5 mins longer. The guy says no just go through the turnpike. I hate the Nj turnpike bc some exits are confusing with the Russian dolls exits one exit inside another and another exit plus the gps is slightly delayed and gives u the info as iu are already at the exit. I almost made a mistake at an exit and they told me which way to go. I said see! This is why I don't like taking the turnpike. It's confusing. Not for them bc they knew the route. After that there was complete silence. I put their heavy luggage in the trunk when I picked them up, made short conversation even after the "incident" and took the luggage out at the end of the ride and wished them a good week ahead. I gave him a 3 star, stupid me. The a-hole Gave me a 1 star and wrote me up for bad service, bad driving ( previous Pax's actually commend me for being a goid driver / smooth rides) and a bad route when I went the way he wanted. It brought my rating down a .1 point. I was trying to get it higher. I go all out being nice and being myself. I feel passengers need to be educated about how to rate. Immediately I had to wait almost 1.5 hours for the next ride. Uber has ways to punish u for any Tati f below 5. I felt like going back to his house and leaving some literature about how his one star cost me money. Has anyone e gone back to someone's house to defend their position? I m know my rating is high and the rating system is bs. But it does affect u getting rides when an entitled person thinks that they did not get perfection even though things were good. Also a pax can change a rating even months later when the driver can not change ratings that he/she is forced to give in the spot and usually as the pac still in the car seeing what u rate them.


What phone service provider are you using? Navigation?

It's quite rare for Maps or Waze to be delayed if you have a decent provider. Uber & Lyft's (even though Lyft uses Maps) sucks big time. It's up to you to know this, though, and adjust accordingly.


----------



## Crbrocks (Oct 12, 2017)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Upon reading it does sound like you may have deserve lower rating, maybe not 1 but 2-3? It's not the pax fault that you get confused by turnpike. They expect the drivers to know. Anyways why you care about 1 star? Does it take money away? Move on partner and get comfortable driving on the turnpike.


I beg to differ .Your wrong


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Crbrocks said:


> I beg to differ .Your wrong


You're? And we all have different opinions. We all have different standards and how we manage situations. We all have different way we manage relations with pax and how we deal with situation. I am curious, why do you think I am wrong? The pax is asking to take the fastest route, and a route that will most likely add more mileage to the route. Also, if you going to stage at airport , you can't always avoid the turnpike.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

HPRohit said:


> 3)Stop caring about your rating. You don't get paid more, and awful people out there will ding it for no reason. If you've maintained a 4.9+ this long any 1-star is clearly the paxholes fault.


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

Slim pickings said:


> Picked up a young couple in their 20s at Newark airport. I had a 4.96 rating mainly bc I like to converse with the pax's and I am friendly and nice.
> I asked the pac if they did not mind if I went the local way I know instead of the toll roads so they'll save $3 and it was 3 to 5 mins longer. The guy says no just go through the turnpike. I hate the Nj turnpike bc some exits are confusing with the Russian dolls exits one exit inside another and another exit plus the gps is slightly delayed and gives u the info as iu are already at the exit. I almost made a mistake at an exit and they told me which way to go. I said see! This is why I don't like taking the turnpike. It's confusing. Not for them bc they knew the route. After that there was complete silence. I put their heavy luggage in the trunk when I picked them up, made short conversation even after the "incident" and took the luggage out at the end of the ride and wished them a good week ahead. I gave him a 3 star, stupid me. The a-hole Gave me a 1 star and wrote me up for bad service, bad driving ( previous Pax's actually commend me for being a goid driver / smooth rides) and a bad route when I went the way he wanted. It brought my rating down a .1 point. I was trying to get it higher. I go all out being nice and being myself. I feel passengers need to be educated about how to rate. Immediately I had to wait almost 1.5 hours for the next ride. Uber has ways to punish u for any Tati f below 5. I felt like going back to his house and leaving some literature about how his one star cost me money. Has anyone e gone back to someone's house to defend their position? I m know my rating is high and the rating system is bs. But it does affect u getting rides when an entitled person thinks that they did not get perfection even though things were good. Also a pax can change a rating even months later when the driver can not change ratings that he/she is forced to give in the spot and usually as the pac still in the car seeing what u rate them.


1. Commit his address to memory

2. Wait a period of 5 years

3. Go back and burn his house to the ground

Nobody will suspect a disgruntled Uber driver 5 years from now. Perfect justice enacted over a long period of time.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

G.S.M. said:


> 1. Commit his address to memory
> 
> 2. Wait a period of 5 years
> 
> ...


No one would expect anything so wildly disproportionate, either! Wow that was dark. &#127968;&#128293;&#128517;


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

G.S.M. said:


> 1. Commit his address to memory
> 
> 2. Wait a period of 5 years
> 
> ...


Revenge is a dish best served cold.


----------



## DrivingUberPax (Apr 25, 2018)

Slim pickings said:


> Picked up a young couple in their 20s at Newark airport. I had a 4.96 rating mainly bc I like to converse with the pax's and I am friendly and nice.
> I asked the pac if they did not mind if I went the local way I know instead of the toll roads so they'll save $3 and it was 3 to 5 mins longer. The guy says no just go through the turnpike. I hate the Nj turnpike bc some exits are confusing with the Russian dolls exits one exit inside another and another exit plus the gps is slightly delayed and gives u the info as iu are already at the exit. I almost made a mistake at an exit and they told me which way to go. I said see! This is why I don't like taking the turnpike. It's confusing. Not for them bc they knew the route. After that there was complete silence. I put their heavy luggage in the trunk when I picked them up, made short conversation even after the "incident" and took the luggage out at the end of the ride and wished them a good week ahead. I gave him a 3 star, stupid me. The a-hole Gave me a 1 star and wrote me up for bad service, bad driving ( previous Pax's actually commend me for being a goid driver / smooth rides) and a bad route when I went the way he wanted. It brought my rating down a .1 point. I was trying to get it higher. I go all out being nice and being myself. I feel passengers need to be educated about how to rate. Immediately I had to wait almost 1.5 hours for the next ride. Uber has ways to punish u for any Tati f below 5. I felt like going back to his house and leaving some literature about how his one star cost me money. Has anyone e gone back to someone's house to defend their position? I m know my rating is high and the rating system is bs. But it does affect u getting rides when an entitled person thinks that they did not get perfection even though things were good. Also a pax can change a rating even months later when the driver can not change ratings that he/she is forced to give in the spot and usually as the pac still in the car seeing what u rate them.


Unless they speak up on their own, never give riders an option. Just go the way you feel is the best & quickest route. Also, in the 2+ years ive been driving, only once has someone tried to strong arm me into rating them before they exit the vehicle. The ride is over when you GET OUT! Then i will rate you as i see fit.


----------



## Slim pickings (Nov 18, 2019)

G.S.M. said:


> 1. Commit his address to memory
> 
> 2. Wait a period of 5 years
> 
> ...


Lol. Good to see someone with a sense of humor.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Slim pickings said:


> I felt like going back to his house


What are you 14? Give it a couple hundred more rides. You'll learn ratings don't matter. You'll actually feel like an ass for allowing them to upset you now. Uber doesn't punish a bad rating. It's one of the many dumb things noobs ponder cuz they're noobs. Stay above 4.6 and you're cool. Sounds like you're doing it right, being helpful with the ability to chit chat. That's all you need to excel.

That rider dumped on you due to your, "see!" comment. Dumb move. You knowing you're right should be enough. See!


----------



## Slim pickings (Nov 18, 2019)

Ratings do matter. I noticed whenever u get a low rating all of a sudden u wait half hour to up to an hour in busy times and busy locations like Newark Nj. Or u just get short trips like 9 short trips out of 13 trips. And I mean $3.71 trips. If u are a diamond driver u need to keep minimum ratings like 85 % acceptance rate, 4 percent cancellation rate etc. In my case I just want to see if it’s possible to get a 5 perfect score just to see if it’s possible. 
I think riders give low ratings bc they have no idea the effect it has on the ability for drivers to make or mostly lose money. And yes some riders are just sadistic psychopaths who get off on causing distress. Uber has a way to punish the driver for not always getting 5 stars by making the driver wait longer for trips or getting mostly short trips. That has been my experience. When that whiny little 20 something fluffer gave me a 1 star I waited a little over an hour for the next trip. That was no coincidence. Plus I was in an area where it’s always busy. Oh and if U think Uber doesn’t punish the driver for any low ratings then could it be that:
1. U work for Uber headquarters acting as a driver. 2. Maybe ur the dummie. 
3. or Maybe you are “special”. 
Been doing this for 2 years so I know what I’m talking about mate.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Slim pickings said:


> Picked up a young couple in their 20s at Newark airport. I had a 4.96 rating mainly bc I like to converse with the pax's and I am friendly and nice.
> I asked the pac if they did not mind if I went the local way I know instead of the toll roads so they'll save $3 and it was 3 to 5 mins longer. The guy says no just go through the turnpike. I hate the Nj turnpike bc some exits are confusing with the Russian dolls exits one exit inside another and another exit plus the gps is slightly delayed and gives u the info as iu are already at the exit. I almost made a mistake at an exit and they told me which way to go. I said see! This is why I don't like taking the turnpike. It's confusing. Not for them bc they knew the route. After that there was complete silence. I put their heavy luggage in the trunk when I picked them up, made short conversation even after the "incident" and took the luggage out at the end of the ride and wished them a good week ahead. I gave him a 3 star, stupid me. The a-hole Gave me a 1 star and wrote me up for bad service, bad driving ( previous Pax's actually commend me for being a goid driver / smooth rides) and a bad route when I went the way he wanted. It brought my rating down a .1 point. I was trying to get it higher. I go all out being nice and being myself. I feel passengers need to be educated about how to rate. Immediately I had to wait almost 1.5 hours for the next ride. Uber has ways to punish u for any Tati f below 5. I felt like going back to his house and leaving some literature about how his one star cost me money. Has anyone e gone back to someone's house to defend their position? I m know my rating is high and the rating system is bs. But it does affect u getting rides when an entitled person thinks that they did not get perfection even though things were good. Also a pax can change a rating even months later when the driver can not change ratings that he/she is forced to give in the spot and usually as the pac still in the car seeing what u rate them.


Shoulda just muttered something like
Ide rather motorboat a bums ass
than go to New Jersey....


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Slim pickings said:


> Ratings do matter. I noticed whenever u get a low rating all of a sudden u wait half hour to up to an hour in busy times and busy locations like Newark Nj. Or u just get short trips like 9 short trips out of 13 trips. And I mean $3.71 trips. If u are a diamond driver u need to keep minimum ratings like 85 % acceptance rate, 4 percent cancellation rate etc. In my case I just want to see if it's possible to get a 5 perfect score just to see if it's possible.
> I think riders give low ratings bc they have no idea the effect it has on the ability for drivers to make or mostly lose money. And yes some riders are just sadistic psychopaths who get off on causing distress. Uber has a way to punish the driver for not always getting 5 stars by making the driver wait longer for trips or getting mostly short trips. That has been my experience. When that whiny little 20 something fluffer gave me a 1 star I waited a little over an hour for the next trip. That was no coincidence. Plus I was in an area where it's always busy. Oh and if U think Uber doesn't punish the driver for any low ratings then could it be that:
> 1. U work for Uber headquarters acting as a driver. 2. Maybe ur the dummie.
> 3. or Maybe you are "special".
> Been doing this for 2 years so I know what I'm talking about mate.


 If you care so much about your rating, then learn the turnpike!


----------



## Slim pickings (Nov 18, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Shoulda just muttered something like
> Ide rather motorboat a bums ass
> than go to New Jersey....


Hahaha!!!! But This motorboat is stuck in Jersey! Unfortunately.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Slim pickings said:


> Ratings do matter. I noticed whenever u get a low rating all of a sudden u wait half hour to up to an hour in busy times and busy locations like Newark Nj. Or u just get short trips like 9 short trips out of 13 trips. And I mean $3.71 trips. If u are a diamond driver u need to keep minimum ratings like 85 % acceptance rate, 4 percent cancellation rate etc. In my case I just want to see if it's possible to get a 5 perfect score just to see if it's possible.
> I think riders give low ratings bc they have no idea the effect it has on the ability for drivers to make or mostly lose money. And yes some riders are just sadistic psychopaths who get off on causing distress. Uber has a way to punish the driver for not always getting 5 stars by making the driver wait longer for trips or getting mostly short trips. That has been my experience. When that whiny little 20 something fluffer gave me a 1 star I waited a little over an hour for the next trip. That was no coincidence. Plus I was in an area where it's always busy. Oh and if U think Uber doesn't punish the driver for any low ratings then could it be that:
> 1. U work for Uber headquarters acting as a driver. 2. Maybe ur the dummie.
> 3. or Maybe you are "special".
> Been doing this for 2 years so I know what I'm talking about mate.


If it's busy and you're not getting pings it's because there's too many people driving uber. Yesterday I finished working at 10pm, all my rides this week were normal rides at least is what I think, this morning I checked my rating and the 1* count went from 2 to 3, who did it? Who knows? Was it yesterday? Who knows? Was it this week? Most likely, this is what I mean that bad ratings are probably reflected until days later.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Got a one star simply because I missed their hard to find apartment complex in the dark. It happens. Best to just ignore and move on.


----------

